# Oscar Pistorius Trial



## Sharktooth (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm on leave so have been following this recently. Tell you what, the prosecution lawyer doesn't mess about. I think this boy is going down.

The BBC screwed up big time by not having a delay installed and accidentally showed the picture of the victim.

Anyone else been following it?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2014)

Seen bits and bobs, Oscar seems like a slippery character with form.
As guilty as a cat sat in it's own poo IMO.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a little.
Glad the prosecution is tough,he does ask some good questions.
I was interested that if he was shouting out to Reeva,surely she would have been screaming 
"its me its me" before he gunned her down.
I really cant judge overall if I havnt watched it all and got all the facts,however it doesn't
sit well with me,and imo he knew what he was doing.
Only time will tell


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2014)

I watched the prosecution yesterday and he tied Pistorius up in knots about the fan/s and duvet, then he (Pistorius) said he saw a silhouette but was always saying before it was pitch black and couldn't see anything!  He said he didn't see or hear her move but when looking at the picture and diagram of the room, anyone with the slightest amount of paranoia, which Pistorius definitley has, I find that impossible.  

As the prosecutor said yesterday, Pistorius is 'adapting' his defence now as he doesn't accept any responsibility, everything is about him and he is running out of answers.

Guilty


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes M'Lady, No M'Lady.


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 11, 2014)

I think he has become used to getting his own way for to long, but Nel the prosecution lawyer is ripping his character to shreds. Pistorius is a good actor with the crying and trembling voice, but when he is repeatedly cornered by the prosecution it sounds like he wants to shoot him as well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

Fish said:



			I watched the prosecution yesterday and he tied Pistorius up in knots about the fan/s and duvet, then he (Pistorius) said he saw a silhouette but was always saying before it was pitch black and couldn't see anything!  He said he didn't see or hear her move but when looking at the picture and diagram of the room, anyone with the slightest amount of paranoia, which Pistorius definitley has, I find that impossible.  

As the prosecutor said yesterday, Pistorius is 'adapting' his defence now as he doesn't accept any responsibility, everything is about him and he is running out of answers.

Guilty
		
Click to expand...


O.J Simpson got off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm so totally not convinced by his demeanor and 'upset'.   Mrs SILH has huge sympathy for him as she feels he would have had a battle all of his life given his condition and things said about him relating to or as a result of his condition will have hurt bad.  And I guess that to get where he got to in sport and life he had to be totally self-self.

So she is following the trail quite closely, but can see no other outcome than guilty.  His girlfriend may well have made cruel or unsympathetic comments - certainly in his eyes - but comments that any disabled person might have found hurtful.  But no excuse for murder - even in the heat of passion or whatever.  Sorry Oscar she says.


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			O.J Simpson got off.
		
Click to expand...

...But is currently banged up for 33 years.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			...But is currently banged up for 33 years.
		
Click to expand...

Justice


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Justice
		
Click to expand...

He got done for kidnapping and armed robbery in a separate case, I think.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			O.J Simpson got off.
		
Click to expand...

He had a jury though, pistorious just has a judge and two assistants. Not so easy to fool, but then more susceptible  to a hole in legal procedures, if there is one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2014)

My view on Pistorius is draw from what I hear and see.  Given certain discussions elsewhere I have to wonder how might that be different if his head was covered and all I could see was his eyes?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2014)

Not followed it enough to give proper opinion.

Would 'naturally' think guilty though - the circumstances seem too strange to me otherwise.

Both side seem to be doing 'excellent jobs' though.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2014)

He has a very sketchy memory at times but sharp as owt when he's recalling positive things!


----------



## c1973 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's my opinion that Oscar is lying through his teeth, why the need to lie if you are innocent?  Also,having watched a bit of the trial, he kinda appears to be making it up on the hoof. Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2014)

So the near neighbours heard screaming and he did not..hmmmmmmmm.

They authorities should pull the veil down on this, it is making them all look poor.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2014)

Only seen bits and bobs on the news but his whining and crying and puking (allegedly) all seemed very put on. From the outset I've thought he murdered her in a fit of temper and not heard anything else to change that suspicion!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2014)

All appears that he lost it and killed her from what I have read etc but I guess only he knows 

Wouldn't surprise me to see him found not guilty of murder but possibility guilty of manslaughter ?


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Only seen bits and bobs on the news but his whining and crying and puking (allegedly) all seemed very put on. From the outset I've thought he murdered her in a fit of temper and not heard anything else to change that suspicion!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I've followed this case and nothing Oscar says makes any kind of sense. 
"I fired by accident"....yeah, 4 times!
He's screaming at the 'intruder' in the bog and at same time screaming to Reeva to call the police, yet Reeva doesn't once say "stop shouting love, it's only me"? 
Fearful woman in fear of her life hiding in the toilet is the only scenario that makes any sense to 99.9% of people. 

Doesn't look good for Oscar. Hope justice prevails.

Police crime scene work seems amateur and if they have nicked watches and moved objects around that could help Oscar get off with murder as tampered  evidence may weaken prosecution.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Police crime scene work seems amateur and if they have nicked watches and moved objects around that could help Oscar get off with murder as tampered  evidence may weaken prosecution.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it will have a bearing, well I hope not. 

The law and rules of engagement over their are very strict and well laid out. Your life or that of someone close to you has to have their life in immediate danger for you to pull the trigger, you should never become the aggressor which in this case, a noise in the bathroom to an unknown, possibly unarmed trespasser does not warrant under any circumstances for him to discharge his weapon.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			It's my opinion that Oscar is lying through his teeth, why the need to lie if you are innocent?  Also,having watched a bit of the trial, he kinda appears to be making it up on the hoof. Anyone else get that feeling?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if he gets away with this I will be amazed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2014)

Not seen much of the trial. Is it true that he turned up with his new bird?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2014)

What new g/f ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2014)

From what I've seen and heard I have a feeling he'll get done for manslaughter. Might be wrong (again). I don't buy all this crying and remorse act in the witness box when the questions get tough


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 14, 2014)

Blubbed again today. This trial must be costing a chuffing fortune. 40 more witnesses to stand


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Yes, *if he gets away with this *I will be amazed.
		
Click to expand...

So you've already found him guilty


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought the prosecution was losing it with his stunts and poor questioning.

The other thing I would say or ask any of you is, have you woken up from a nightmare and found yourself in different parts of the house or a room? I have I really struggled with it when I was traveling abroad and staying in different hotels. My wife has caught me in different parts of the bedroom having stand up arguments etc ... The good thing is we don't have guns, so I cannot subconsciously grab it and fire it.... Anyway I'll get my coat now I probably wound everyone up with that comment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Fish said:



			I watched the prosecution yesterday and he tied Pistorius up in knots about the fan/s and duvet, then he (Pistorius) said he saw a silhouette but was always saying before it was pitch black and couldn't see anything!  He said he didn't see or hear her move but when looking at the picture and diagram of the room, anyone with the slightest amount of paranoia, which Pistorius definitley has, I find that impossible.  

As the prosecutor said yesterday, Pistorius is 'adapting' his defence now as he doesn't accept any responsibility, everything is about him and* he is running* out of answers.

Guilty
		
Click to expand...

Low blow that Fish :rofl:


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 15, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



*I thought the prosecution was losing it with his stunts and poor questioning.*

The other thing I would say or ask any of you is, have you woken up from a nightmare and found yourself in different parts of the house or a room? I have I really struggled with it when I was traveling abroad and staying in different hotels. My wife has caught me in different parts of the bedroom having stand up arguments etc ... The good thing is we don't have guns, so I cannot subconsciously grab it and fire it.... Anyway I'll get my coat now I probably wound everyone up with that comment.
		
Click to expand...

I really doubt you have been following it and maybe just getting the highlights on News at Ten. That prosecutor is a very, very clever bloke and can see straight through the tears and snotturs. As far as your second paragraph goes... well, we all did drugs at one point in our lives.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			I really doubt you have been following it and maybe just getting the highlights on News at Ten. That prosecutor is a very, very clever bloke and can see straight through the tears and snotturs. As far as your second paragraph goes... well, we all did drugs at one point in our lives.
		
Click to expand...

I not quite sure admitting to taking drugs is relevant to my post ... Would you like to clarify your remark?


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 15, 2014)

As it is the school holidays on Scotland, I've watched the trial closely, although I have been playing golf too!

My questions are - After Mr Nel coming down on Oscar like a ton of bricks when he said "I may have turned the Alarm off" - he earlier said "I turned the alarm off". Did Reeva turn the alarm off?

Was Reeva going to escape out the window? So meaning they had an argument? Why would she not just go out the door? Had Pistorius threaten her?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hear it being talked about at work, but I find it hard to think of something I could care less about.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2014)

How many people lock the bathroom door when they get up for a pee in the middle of the night and their partner is the only other person in the house?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			How many people lock the bathroom door when they get up for a pee in the middle of the night and their partner is the only other person in the house?
		
Click to expand...

Even if only a very few do then so could Ms Steenkamp


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			As far as your second paragraph goes... well, we all did drugs at one point in our lives.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			How many people lock the bathroom door when they get up for a pee in the middle of the night and their partner is the only other person in the house?
		
Click to expand...

I do out of habit though 

Makes my missus laugh 

So looking at a few summaries i still think it will be manslaughter not murder he will be sent down for ( can that happen ) ? 

The retching and crying etc could easily go against him

But if OJ can be found not guilty then who knows


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Speak for yourself!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - never touched them ( well bar painkillers etc )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2014)

Nels is pointing out lots of things that though each may be quite possible (locking the loo door etc) are not common.  Pile them all one on top of the other and you get a case of a lot of small probabilities than can add up to appear significant.  

Unfortunately many a flawed business case has been made on the aggregation of a lot of small probables creating something significant.  And guess what - none of the small probables come to pass and the aggregation of a lot of diddly squat is diddly squat.


----------



## mikee247 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think personally that his excuses and statements are being ripped apart and the crying etc is a cover to try and convince the judge otherwise. Interesting that this guys life/sentence is going to judged by only one person and not 12. I wouldn't like to be the judge in this.....there are far to many holes in his defence, you just wouldn't shoot at something you cant see or ID with your other half somewhere in the vicinity. Hes got plenty of previous of aggression, mental torture and a proven gun culture background... They are now suggesting he should have gone for a different plea and agreed on a lesser sentence as I think this guy is going to do some serious time whatever the outcome..... Not a leg to stand on I think!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2014)

Murder or manslaughter, it's irrelevant IMO, his reputation is destroyed and I think 99% of the population with radio or tv believe he is guilty anyway.
My guess is he'll be found swinging in his cell after he's banged up for x amount of years.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 16, 2014)

in all honesty i could not care less and cant see why it has a channel to itself on sky sports !!!!!!,so what if he is a runner he is not from this country and how many people have been murdered in this country since the case has been going on and not a mention on any social media sites let alone wall to wall coverage.


----------



## MarkE (Apr 16, 2014)

If in a British court case, it was established the police had tampered with the crime scene, as seems the case here, the case would be dismissed regardless.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2014)

Found not guilty of any murder charge.  Judge yet to state whether guilty of manslaughter charge or to be acquitted.  Sounds like a shock judgement.


----------



## Slab (Sep 11, 2014)

The way its looking the victims estate's going to have to pay for a new bathroom door!


----------



## JCW (Sep 11, 2014)

If he gets away with it then the losers will be the law firms as if you need to get rid of your partner , buy a gun and just shoot them , end of problem , defend yourself of course


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2014)

He has already got away with it with the not guilty verdict for murder 


No doubt he will get a guilty verdict for culpable homicide and after all the dealing will prob get about a couple months in an open type facility and then probation. 

Is anyone really surprised with the verdict ?


----------



## Snelly (Sep 11, 2014)

I am surprised.  I thought he would be done for murder and going to the big house for a long time. 

Having followed the summing up today, I am not sure how Judge Masipa can say that Pistorius did not foresee killing the person behind the bathroom door when he put 4 bullets through the middle of it.   

Plus, why would your missus take her phone in the middle of the night into the loo and lock the door when she was going for a wee? No one does that. Two possibilities, 1. A cheeky session of special solo fun time (i.e. - playing with the little man in the boat) 2. A fruitcake boyfriend with a gun who was feeling jealous, insecure and murderous was on the other side but she out ran Stumpy to get there first.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I am surprised.  I thought he would be done for murder and going to the big house for a long time. 

Having followed the summing up today, I am not sure how Judge Masipa can say that Pistorius did not foresee killing the person behind the bathroom door when he put 4 bullets through the middle of it.   

Plus, why would your missus take her phone in the middle of the night into the loo and lock the door when she was going for a wee? No one does that. Two possibilities, 1. A cheeky session of special solo fun time (i.e. - playing with the little man in the boat) 2. A fruitcake boyfriend with a gun who was feeling jealous, insecure and murderous was on the other side but she out ran Stumpy to get there first.
		
Click to expand...

Or she had a massive dinner, and needed to drop a lot of kids off at the pool. She might have known she was going to be there a while


----------



## Snelly (Sep 11, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Or she had a massive dinner, and needed to drop a lot of kids off at the pool. She might have known she was going to be there a while
		
Click to expand...


She didn't look like the massive dinner kind of girl.   

And it just shows how daft / implausible his reaction was.   The first thing anyone would say -  "Is that you in there love?"  "Yes darling, give me 5 minutes as I am having a dump."  

No, far better to shout "Police" then rapidly put 4 rounds of dum-dum bullets through the door with no questions asked...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Snelly said:



			She didn't look like the massive dinner kind of girl.   

And it just shows how daft / implausible his reaction was.   The first thing anyone would say -  "Is that you in there love?"  "Yes darling, give me 5 minutes as I am having a dump."  

No, far better to shout "Police" then rapidly put 4 rounds of dum-dum bullets through the door with no questions asked...
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't worry I completely agree, I'm very much with you that I believe it was a murder in the heat of the moment.

Be interesting to see how it is viewed in a few years down the line. The new "OJ"?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is anyone really surprised with the verdict ?
		
Click to expand...

  I am, he'd have been banged up in the UK for murder no doubt. Seems in SA the trial outcome solely depends on how one judge interprets the evidence rather than a body of people (a jury) mulling over it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I am, he'd have been banged up in the UK for murder no doubt. Seems in SA the trial outcome solely depends on how one judge interprets the evidence rather than a body of people (a jury) mulling over it.
		
Click to expand...


Everything I have read I believe he is guilty as hell but I'm just not surprised they found him not guilty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2014)

Be interesting t see the final verdict tomorrow. Can't believe he'll get away scot free so culpable homicide is the likely outcome although what sentence that attracts will remain to be seen


----------



## ger147 (Sep 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Be interesting t see the final verdict tomorrow. Can't believe he'll get away scot free so culpable homicide is the likely outcome although what sentence that attracts will remain to be seen
		
Click to expand...

Maximum 15 years in prison, likely to be in the 7-10 year range according to Sky News coverage today if found guilty.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 12, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I am surprised.  I thought he would be done for murder and going to the big house for a long time. 

*Having followed the summing up today, I am not sure how Judge Masipa can say that Pistorius did not foresee killing the person behind the bathroom door when he put 4 bullets through the middle of it.   *

Plus, why would your missus take her phone in the middle of the night into the loo and lock the door when she was going for a wee? No one does that. Two possibilities, 1. A cheeky session of special solo fun time (i.e. - playing with the little man in the boat) 2. A fruitcake boyfriend with a gun who was feeling jealous, insecure and murderous was on the other side but she out ran Stumpy to get there first.
		
Click to expand...

It was, I think, quite easy to come to a verdict that said he was not guilty of premeditated murder. after all, it was very difficult for the prosecution to prove this beyond reasonable doubt. I absolutely agree with the statement above in bold though and I was very surprised when I heard her say this.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Maximum 15 years in prison, likely to be in the 7-10 year range according to Sky News coverage today if found guilty.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the other gun related charges.
Regarding intent, the 4 shots followed Steenkamp down and left as she fell onto the toilet (from what I gather while watching the trial). These weren't blind shots made in a moments panic they were meant to kill IMO. 
OP is one lucky lucky fella!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2014)

Guilt of Culpable Homicide. Sentencing is in October. Be interesting to see what he gets, a fine and house arrest would not surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			How many people lock the bathroom door when they get up for a pee in the middle of the night and their partner is the only other person in the house?
		
Click to expand...

I don't even lock it during the day - just whistle louder


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 12, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I don't even lock it during the day - just whistle louder 

Click to expand...

You close the door?

Posh


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I am surprised.  I thought he would be done for murder and going to the big house for a long time. 

Having followed the summing up today, I am not sure how Judge Masipa can say that Pistorius did not foresee killing the person behind the bathroom door when he put 4 bullets through the middle of it.
		
Click to expand...

^^+1 <Nail on head> Can only presume the prosecution evidence wasn't as steady as his shooting.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 13, 2014)

What kind of system is it where an individual decides if you are guilty or innocent?    We moved away from that in the middle ages.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2014)

Why give him a month on bail before sentencing? He could have started his stretch straight away, and then found out later how long for.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Why give him a month on bail before sentencing? He could have started his stretch straight away, and then found out later how long for.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a strange decision to me as well. He could well hang himself in the meantime.oo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

Oscar Pistorius gets 5ys jail for manslaughter, I think he's got off very lightly due to his status which is so wrong & its a miscarriage of justice IMO

Take him down....


----------



## Birchy (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			Oscar Pistorius gets 5ys jail for manslaughter, I think he's got off very lightly due to his status which is so wrong & its a miscarriage of justice IMO

Take him down....
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			Oscar Pistorius gets 5ys jail for manslaughter, I think he's got off very lightly due to his status which is so wrong & its a miscarriage of justice IMO

Take him down....
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised he got that long, a few of us were talking about it at the weekend and the consensus was he would get 2 weeks in sun city in an economy room.


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't believe their talking about appealing today which will allow him immediate bail! What kind of justice/law is that to the victims family?

This isn't over :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm now reading that Pistorious will only serve 10 months in prison then the rest on house arrest!  I've not heard this when watching it all live, unless its based on an appeal already being discussed which would make some sense as there was no emotion from him or anyone in the court!?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			I can't believe their talking about appealing today which will allow him immediate bail! What kind of justice/law is that to the victims family?

This isn't over :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

its been a circus from day 1 and just highlighted some major problems in SA's judicial system.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought  Id read that The SA legal profession were looking into the trial?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			its been a circus from day 1 and just highlighted some major problems in SA's judicial system.
		
Click to expand...

They are complete jokers. Wouldn't shock me if they just let him off with the whole thing on appeal.


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They are complete jokers. Wouldn't shock me if they just let him off with the whole thing on appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Seems their allowed to appeal prior to the judge signing the summons and him being taken to the jail, if the judge accepts the grounds for appeal then the defence can ask for bail immediately!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought the non  jail cop out  thing was going to be down to the fact of his invalidity , 

If the judge sees him fit enough to serve any time in jail then 5 years (or 10mths) whatever it is or will be is a disgrace for the crime , shows they musnt really value life at all ,


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 21, 2014)

It takes the pi55 normal Joe Blogs would get life


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

IPC have confirmed they will not allow Pistorius to run at any of their events including Rio Games for 5yrs, even if he's released early.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			IPC have confirmed they will not allow Pistorius to run at any of their events including Rio Games for 5yrs, even if he's released early.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he would have grounds to challenge that decision, its not like a drugs ban or an action that had anything to do with the sport.

Its the Ched Evans arguement all over again.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I reckon he would have grounds to challenge that decision, its not like a drugs ban or an action that had anything to do with the sport.

Its the Ched Evans arguement all over again.
		
Click to expand...


Where o where is that report button


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I reckon he would have grounds to challenge that decision, its not like a drugs ban or an action that had anything to do with the sport.

Its the Ched Evans arguement all over again.
		
Click to expand...

Well he's not going to be very fit to run after whatever the actual jail sentence and combined house arrest is, and I don't think sponsors will be queueing up either.

However, I think its a good and right decision and sends out the right message IMO.


----------



## jp5 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ian_Bristol said:



			It takes the pi55 normal Joe Blogs would get life
		
Click to expand...

Did you follow any of the trial?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, at least the SA justice system could be argued to be better than the USs when it comes to famous people as OJ got off completely.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2014)

Shocking, 5yrs but will only spend 10 mths in prison imo she might has well let him off.
Cant understand her mother either saying justice has been done,sounds like she didn't value
her daughters life very highly.


----------



## hovis (Oct 21, 2014)

The best part is he got a 5 year suspended sentence for misuse of a fire arm to run concurrently with his prison sentence.  surely that sentence should start when he leaves prison


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 21, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Did you follow any of the trial?
		
Click to expand...

yes I did and the programs about the case as well, why do you ask,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not surprised one single bit that the sentence was so small


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

The defence had already announced they would appeal any custodial sentence. Even without this he'll serve a maximum of 12 months, likely to be 10, anyway. Hardly justice for murder


----------



## Father_Ted (Oct 21, 2014)

hovis said:



			The best part is he got a 5 year suspended sentence  for misuse of a fire arm to run concurrently with his prison sentence.   surely that sentence should start when he leaves prison
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			The defence had already announced they would appeal any custodial sentence. Even without this he'll serve a maximum of 12 months, likely to be 10, anyway. Hardly justice for murder
		
Click to expand...

I hope you guys count your score better than this

It was 3 years suspended for misuse of firearm and that's normally concurrent. Pretty token unless it's the only charge and he doesn't reoffend

He was found Not Guilty of Murder


----------



## Lump (Oct 21, 2014)

Father_Ted said:



			I hope you guys count your score better than this

It was 3 years suspended for misuse of firearm and that's normally concurrent. Pretty token unless it's the only charge and he doesn't reoffend

He was found Not Guilty of Murder
		
Click to expand...

Culpable homicide, I.E Manslaughter was the charge as father ted pointed out. He was not found guilty of murder.
In reality the sentence handed out is in lines with what he would be given in Uk courts.


----------



## Sharktooth (Oct 21, 2014)

Five years. Unbelievable. Bet he even gets the bottom bunk


----------



## WeekendHacker (Oct 21, 2014)

Disgrace, but no real surprise. I guess the world now knows what South African justice is like. Why do they keep saying he got a "5 year jail term" ? He got a 10 month jail term and the rest of the sentence he's just grounded at home. Also strange how the family thought it was fair. Only a few weeks ago they were apparently very annoyed that he hadn't got murder....hmmmm


----------



## freddielong (Oct 21, 2014)

Lump said:



			Culpable homicide, I.E Manslaughter was the charge as father ted pointed out. He was not found guilty of murder.
In reality the sentence handed out is in lines with what he would be given in Uk courts.
		
Click to expand...

But even the verdict was a joke it has been a farce from the start


----------



## Lump (Oct 21, 2014)

FYI. Its not a 10 month sentence, he will be eligible for parole after "months" is what has been said. He will NOT automatically be released if he applies for parole.
Everybody can think what they like, but 95% are basing there conclusions on what the tabloids and national news puke out. The judge had all the information in front of her and came to the conclusion that a 5 year sentence was sufficient.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 21, 2014)

anyone else would have been found guilty of murder and found guilty months ago, the trial has not shown the country in a good light unless you are looking for somewhere to do the wife in


----------



## woody69 (Oct 23, 2014)

freddielong said:



			anyone else would have been found guilty of murder and found guilty months ago, the trial has not shown the country in a good light unless you are looking for somewhere to do the wife in
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?


----------



## Father_Ted (Oct 27, 2014)

Its back for another thrilling series as the prosecution is appealing verdict and sentence

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-29786011


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

Father_Ted said:



			Its back for another thrilling series as the prosecution is appealing verdict and sentence

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-29786011

Click to expand...

Foregone conclusion though. Prosecution already said it would appeal prior to the verdict coming out if he got jail


----------



## freddielong (Oct 27, 2014)

woody69 said:



			What are you talking about?
		
Click to expand...

how do you shoot someone 4 times with hollow tipped bullets and not be found guilty if he wasn't  famous the trial would have started sooner wouldn't  have been as drawn out and he would have been found guilty


----------



## Sharktooth (Oct 28, 2014)

freddielong said:



			anyone else would have been found guilty of murder and found guilty months ago, the trial has not shown the country in a good light unless you are looking for somewhere to do the wife in
		
Click to expand...

Shrien Dewani should be ok then...


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2015)

Original ruling was "flawed", we could get the proper result after all, or will we......:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2015)

This judge is being very damming to the previous rulings and the judge & trial court who he is saying disregarded critical evidence in a way to almost protect Oscar Pistorius


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2015)

Found guilty of murder by dolus eventualis, justice at last, new sentence to be issued :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2015)

What's happened Fish ? Has there been a retrial ?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's happened Fish ? Has there been a retrial ?
		
Click to expand...

SA CPS appealed the conviction. Appeal verdict has just been delivered.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2015)

ger147 said:



			SA CPS appealed the conviction. Appeal verdict has just been delivered.
		
Click to expand...

So verdict is now murder ? 

What will that mean to his sentence ?


----------



## Slab (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So verdict is now murder ? 

What will that mean to his sentence ?
		
Click to expand...

minimum 15 year sentence for murder i think


----------



## ger147 (Dec 3, 2015)

Slab said:



			minimum 15 year sentence for murder i think
		
Click to expand...

That's what they said on Sky News.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2015)

Good to see that justice has prevailed in the end 

15 years won't be enough IMO


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2015)

Good to see the right verdict (in my opionion) reached eventually


----------



## freddielong (Dec 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			how do you shoot someone 4 times with hollow tipped bullets and not be found guilty if he wasn't  famous the trial would have started sooner wouldn't  have been as drawn out and he would have been found guilty
		
Click to expand...

About time this murderer needs to be sentenced as a murderer and not someone who made a mistake.


----------



## Snelly (Dec 3, 2015)

Fantastic news.  Let's hope that he does in fact get a suitable sentence and spends the next decade behind bars.


----------



## MarkE (Dec 3, 2015)

Just to play devils advocate. Not that I think he's not guilty and deserves everything that's coming to him. But if the trial had been in the UK, it would have been thrown out as soon as the police evidence tampering came to light. The whole trial was a bit of a shambles.


----------



## gregers (Dec 3, 2015)

well he cant run and hide now can he.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2015)

MarkE said:



			Just to play devils advocate. Not that I think he's not guilty and deserves everything that's coming to him. But if the trial had been in the UK, it would have been thrown out as soon as the police evidence tampering came to light. The whole trial was a bit of a shambles.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it, only the tampered evidence would have been removed I imagine. There would have been no doubt of his guilt in the UK imo, the way the judge went about it didn't sit well with me, she was trying too hard to make the prosecution prove certain aspects if you get what I mean.


----------



## Simbo (Dec 4, 2015)

i think the first trial and sentence were an absolute joke and he deserved much more than what he got but how can they change his original charge AFTER he's been found guilty?? Shouldn't  he have a retrial rather than just be resentenced?? Would his legal team not be able to argue that they would have prepared his defence differently the first time round if the charge had been murder instead of manslaughter?.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2015)

The original trial was a complete farce. 
I'm glad he's getting a proper sentence & justice is served. 
But I can't imagine how the girls family have felt for the last year thinking he's pretty much got away with it.


----------



## teetime75 (Dec 4, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Fantastic news.  Let's hope that he does in fact get a suitable sentence and spends the next decade behind bars.
		
Click to expand...

The responsibility of passing sentence falls to the Judge in the 
original trial.

She was lenient last time.She could be again.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2016)

So, six years, of which he will have to serve 3, he's already done 1, so out in 2 years then.

Murder. It's pretty cheap in south Africa.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			So, six years, of which he will have to serve 3, he's already done 1, so out in 2 years then.

Murder. It's pretty cheap in south Africa.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently time served doesn't count but still a very lenient sentence.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 6, 2016)

he should have got life ,nasty piece of work all round if you ask me 

having lived in south africa i know what they thought of him ,he was revearred by them much to the same extent that Beckham is and was over here . 
 he was never going to get what he deserved.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Apparently time served doesn't count but still a very lenient sentence.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I assume there is no further appeal process and so the three years sticks now. Still seems very lenient


----------



## ger147 (Jul 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agreed. I assume there is no further appeal process and so the three years sticks now. Still seems very lenient
		
Click to expand...

Both sides can appeal against the sentence.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 6, 2016)

Would've helped if he'd just fessed up but he's too pathetic to do even that. 3 years inside is a feeble deterrent to others, particularly in a country with so much gun crime, one wonders if the perpetrator was not a celebrity what the sentence would have been?
Poor girl hiding in the loo from this psycho has her life ended....only worth 3 years it seems. some justice.:angry:


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully some natural justice will be delivered inside.  Utter nutcase who deserves to rot.   RIP Reeva.


----------

